# Schutzerdung wegfall, wenn Lack dick genug ist?!



## Krumnix (9 August 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

eine Hersteller aus China liefert uns ein Kühlgerät. Anschlussleistung 8KW. 
Am Anschluss sowie am gesamten Gehäuse befindet sich keine Schutzerde. Lediglich eine Funktionserde ist vorgesehen.
Sprich das ganze Metall-Gehäuse ist nicht geerdet.

Der Lieferant behauptet nun, dass es einen ausreichend dicken Lack auf das Blech aufgebracht hat, so dass eine Erdung nicht notwendig ist.

Hat jemand von euch sowas schonmal gehört? Wenn ja, wo finde ich dies in der Norm/Richtline?

Danke


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 August 2022)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Der Lieferant behauptet nun, dass es einen ausreichend dicken Lack auf das Blech aufgebracht hat, so dass eine Erdung nicht notwendig ist.


Und in 5 Jahren, wenn an der Unterseite des Gehäuse der Rost blüht?



Krumnix schrieb:


> eine Hersteller aus China





Krumnix schrieb:


> Wenn ja, wo finde ich dies in der Norm/Richtline?


Hat das Gerät denn irgendein Typenschild und wenn ja, gibt es dort ein CE Symbol ( oder was was dem ähnelt )?


----------



## Heinileini (9 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hat das Gerät denn irgendein Typenschild und wenn ja, gibt es dort ein CE Symbol ( oder was was dem ähnelt )?


Und wenn es ein CE-Symbol oder ähnliches hat, bedeutet CE doch nur "*C*hinese *E*ngineering"!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 August 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> CE doch nur "*C*hinese *E*ngineering"!


Oder China Export


----------



## s_kraut (9 August 2022)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Der Lieferant behauptet nun, dass es einen ausreichend dicken Lack auf das Blech aufgebracht hat, so dass eine Erdung nicht notwendig ist.
> 
> Hat jemand von euch sowas schonmal gehört? Wenn ja, wo finde ich dies in der Norm/Richtline?


Falsche Fragestellung.

Weil der Inverkehrbringer bzw. Hersteller muss dir erklären, warum sein Produkt konform ist (CE).
Und zu welchen Normen es konform ist und ob es Einschränkungen gibt.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 August 2022)

Es gibt drei Schutzklassen, ohne Schutzleiter ist eben Schutzklasse 2, was heißt verstärkte oder doppelte Isolation. Ob ein einfaches Anmalen da reicht? Ich würde da mal selber eine Prüfung vornehmen. Meiner Meinung nach, sollte das auch so gebaut sein, dass ein Fehler nicht zu einer gefährlichen Berührungsspannung führt. D.h. wenn sich im Gerät z.B. eine Anschlussleitung löst und an das Gehäuse kommt, funktioniert das Gerät zwar nicht mehr, aber es darf keine Gefahr entstehen.

Ob da CE draufsteht interessiert doch sowieso keinen, weil sich den Blödsinn jeder draufpappt und das genau nichts aussagt.


----------



## s_kraut (9 August 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Es gibt drei Schutzklassen, ohne Schutzleiter ist eben Schutzklasse 2, was heißt verstärkte oder doppelte Isolation. Ob ein einfaches Anmalen da reicht? Ich würde da mal selber eine Prüfung vornehmen.


Falscher Ansatz. Sorry wenn ich da so trotzig daher komme, aber der Hersteller muss für die Produktsicherheit sorgen. Man darf dann vermuten, dass er das sorgfältig gemacht hat.
Jedes Teil prüfen und dann selber Konformität geben als Endanwender, da hätte ich weder Zeit noch Lust dazu!


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach, sollte das auch so gebaut sein, dass ein Fehler nicht zu einer gefährlichen Berührungsspannung führt. D.h. wenn sich im Gerät z.B. eine Anschlussleitung löst und an das Gehäuse kommt, funktioniert das Gerät zwar nicht mehr, aber es darf keine Gefahr entstehen.


Dito.


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ob da CE draufsteht interessiert doch sowieso keinen, weil sich den Blödsinn jeder draufpappt und das genau nichts aussagt.


Ne da liegst du falsch.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 August 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ne da liegst du falsch.


Schutzklasse 2 muss aufgedruckt sein, und das wird benötigt um eine entsprechende Prüfung des Gerätes vorzunehmen. Was sagt dir denn das CE Zeichen, ohne weitere Informationen?


----------



## s_kraut (9 August 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Schutzklasse 2 muss aufgedruckt sein, und das wird benötigt um eine entsprechende Prüfung des Gerätes vorzunehmen. Was sagt dir denn das CE Zeichen, ohne weitere Informationen?


CE ist mehr als nur zwei Buchstaben. 
- Da hängt die Konformitätserklärung mit der Liste der relevanten Normen und dem Erfüllungsgrad (wo mussten wir abweichen?).
- Da hängt die Betriebsanleitung mit entsprechenden Hinweisen für Installation, Inbetriebnahme, Wiederkehrende Prüfung und Demontage und Entsorgung

Von dem her gebe ich dir ein Stück weit Recht, da gibt es noch Potentiale:


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ob da CE draufsteht interessiert doch sowieso keinen, weil sich den Blödsinn jeder draufpappt und das genau nichts aussagt.


auch der Anwender sollte sich mit den gesetzlichen Anforderungen auseinandersetzen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 August 2022)

Und du willst dann mit dem Hersteller in Rechtsstreit gehen? Im Fall vom Krumnix mit elektrotechnischer Vorbildung, kann man auch selber entscheiden ob das Mist ist oder nicht.

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit so eine Billig-LED Beleuchtung fürs Badezimmer gekauft. Natürlich mit CE, und angeblich Schutzklasse 2. Die Platine mit den LEDs ist auch dick in einen transparenten Schlauch eingeschrumpft, die Anschlussklemmen ausgeführt wie billige Lüsterklemmen sitzen aber direkt auf dem wohlgemerkt Metallgehäuse, ohne Lack oder dergleichen. Da muss man selber entscheiden, ob man so etwas im Feuchtraumbereich haben möchte oder nicht. Angeblich Spritzwassergeschützt nur von oben, aber auch das ist ein Witz. Aber hat CE, also anbringen.


----------



## s_kraut (9 August 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Und du willst dann mit dem Hersteller in Rechtsstreit gehen?


Nein und hoffentlich braucht es das nicht. Juristerei mag ich nicht.


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Im Fall vom Krumnix mit elektrotechnischer Vorbildung, kann man auch selber entscheiden ob das Mist ist oder nicht.


Das weiß nur der Krumnix gut.


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor einiger Zeit so eine Billig-LED Beleuchtung fürs Badezimmer gekauft. Natürlich mit CE,


Das habe ich auch getan, mit dem Wissen, dass 
1. die Badezimmerversorgung ordentliche FI hat
2. niemand frisch geduscht an der Beleuchtung rumfummelt (Hinweis ans Personal)


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> und angeblich Schutzklasse 2. Die Platine mit den LEDs ist auch dick in einen transparenten Schlauch eingeschrumpft, die Anschlussklemmen ausgeführt wie billige Lüsterklemmen sitzen aber direkt auf dem wohlgemerkt Metallgehäuse, ohne Lack oder dergleichen. Da muss man selber entscheiden, ob man so etwas im Feuchtraumbereich haben möchte oder nicht. Angeblich Spritzwassergeschützt nur von oben, aber auch das ist ein Witz. Aber hat CE, also anbringen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 August 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Falscher Ansatz. Sorry wenn ich da so trotzig daher komme, aber der Hersteller muss für die Produktsicherheit sorgen. Man darf dann vermuten, dass er das sorgfältig gemacht hat.
> Jedes Teil prüfen und dann selber Konformität geben als Endanwender, da hätte ich weder Zeit noch Lust dazu!
> 
> Dito.
> ...


Da liegst du völlig falsch darauf dich zu verlassen,
das es nur ansatzweise den CE entspricht.
Blöd wird es wirklich, wenn es Krummnix jetzt schon in frage stellt
und es kommt wirklich zu einen Unfall, da möchte ich nicht
der Betreiber sein, ein Richter mit entsprechenden Gutachter
wird diesen Grillen.


----------



## Elektriko (10 August 2022)

Erst hat CE oder nicht?

Wenn ja der Betreiber muss auch ein Gefährdungsbeurteilung vor der Inbetriebnahme trotzdem machen,  und in diesem Fall würde ich vielleicht ein bisschen tiefer gehen und ein paar Messungen machen....


----------



## Blockmove (10 August 2022)

@s_kraut 
Also CE auf so einigen China-Teilen ist wirklich nichts wert.
Hab auch div. LED-Panel aus China. Die Netzteile sind der letzte Schrott und erfüllen mit 100% Sicherheit nicht die Normen.
Aber das CE ist groß drauf.
Steht wirklich nur für China Export.
Die Netzteile landen direkt im E-Schrott.


----------



## MFreiberger (10 August 2022)

Moin,

vielleicht erstmal klären, ob wirklich das gewünschte CE-Zeichen ("Conformité Européenne") oder ein anders CE-Zeichen ("China Export") draufsteht:
https://www.rebuy.de/tips-and-news/wofuer-steht-das-ce-zeichen-und-warum-ist-es-wichtig

WENN es das "richtige" CE-Zeichen ist, MUSS man davon ausgehen (können), dass die entsprechenden Normen eingehalten wurden. Ansonsten ist es Betrug. Wenn man den BetrugsVerdacht hat, lohnt es sich sicherlich selber einmal nachzuprüfen (die fachliche Expertise und die Kenntnis der Normen vorausgesetzt).

Fragt sich nur, was man dann damit anfängt. Wenn Betrug vorliegt, werden sicher auch Rückgabe der Ware, Rechtsteitigkeiten usw. schwierig werden.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 August 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> WENN es das "richtige" CE-Zeichen ist, MUSS man davon ausgehen (können), dass die entsprechenden Normen eingehalten wurden.


Schön wärs



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ob da CE draufsteht interessiert doch sowieso keinen


Das mag sein, aber vielleicht steht es ja gar nicht erst drauf ( wovon ich mal nicht ausgehe ).


----------



## Elektriko (10 August 2022)

gibt es solche "Isolationslack" für Geräte?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 August 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> gibt es solche "Isolationslack" für Geräte?


Für die Chinesen ist das jeder Lack


----------



## MFreiberger (10 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Schön wärs


Leider. Aber was soll man machen?
Wie schon geschrieben kann man ja nicht pauschal jede Maschine/Anlage selber prüfen. Höchstens, wenn man vielleicht explizit einen Verdacht hat.

VG
Mario


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 August 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> vielleicht erstmal klären, ob wirklich das gewünschte CE-Zeichen ("Conformité Européenne") oder ein anders CE-Zeichen ("China Export") draufsteht:
> https://www.rebuy.de/tips-and-news/wofuer-steht-das-ce-zeichen-und-warum-ist-es-wichtig
> ...


Natürlich ist es Betrug, dann versuche doch mal den Chinesischen Hersteller vor ein Europäischen Gericht zu verklagen, viel Vergnügen bei der Durchsetzung des Rechts.


----------



## MFreiberger (10 August 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es Betrug, dann versuche doch mal den Chinesischen Hersteller vor ein Europäischen Gericht zu verklagen, viel Vergnügen bei der Durchsetzung des Rechts.


Richtig, deshalb hatte ich ja geschrieben:


MFreiberger schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur, was man dann damit anfängt. Wenn Betrug vorliegt, werden sicher auch Rückgabe der Ware, Rechtsteitigkeiten usw. schwierig werden.



War vielleicht etwas vorsichtig formuliert, aber ich bin ja auch nicht als Knochenbrecher bekannt


----------



## Krumnix (10 August 2022)

Die Diskussion schweift ab. Ich wollte nur wissen, ob eine Lackierung eine Schutzerde nach irgendeiner Norm oder Richtlinie ersetzen kann...

Ein CE ist drauf und eine Konformitätserklärung sowie ein Messprotokoll ist dabei.
Dort misst der Hersteller halt mit Lack und ohne Lack mit 500V und 1000V  und schreibt jeweils die Messwerte dazu auf. Diese sehen gut aus.
Weiterhin macht er an 2 Stellen des Bleches einen Kratztest, welcher einen angeblichen Abrieb und Korrosion nach 5 Jahren simulieren soll.
Dabei misst er wieder und die Werte sind laut seiner Protokolle auch gut. 

Nur wenn man als GU dann die Geräte in einer Gesamtanlage weiterverkauft, dann ist man erstmal auch dafür verantwortlich und daher die Frage.
Ist man nach 5 Jahren (z.B. durchrosten) noch in der Verantwortung?
Oder liegt dies dann später in der Betreiberpflicht die Wartung der Anlage zu machen und sowas zu prüfen/vermeiden?

Danke für eine sachliche Diskussion.


----------



## MFreiberger (10 August 2022)

Moin Krumnix,



Krumnix schrieb:


> Ein CE ist drauf und eine Konformitätserklärung sowie ein Messprotokoll ist dabei.


Dann ist doch erstmal alles gut und die Anlage darf so in der EU ver- und be-trieben werden.



Krumnix schrieb:


> Nur wenn man als GU dann die Geräte in einer Gesamtanlage weiterverkauft, dann ist man erstmal auch dafür verantwortlich und daher die Frage.


Da darf man sich eigentlich auf die Angaben des Lieferanten verlassen (zumal er es ja auch dokumentiert hat).

Allerdings sollte man überlegen, wie wahrscheinlich es ist, dass der Lack vom Erwerb bis zum Einbau in der Gesamtanlage keine Beschädigungen aufweist? Wie aufwändig wäre es denn, die Teilanlage zu erden?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## s_kraut (10 August 2022)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Die Diskussion schweift ab. Ich wollte nur wissen, ob eine Lackierung eine Schutzerde nach irgendeiner Norm oder Richtlinie ersetzen kann...


Lad doch mal die Konformitätserklärung und die BA hoch, ansonsten kann die Diskussion nichts anderes als abschweifen.


Krumnix schrieb:


> Ein CE ist drauf und eine Konformitätserklärung sowie ein Messprotokoll ist dabei.
> Dort misst der Hersteller halt mit Lack und ohne Lack mit 500V und 1000V  und schreibt jeweils die Messwerte dazu auf. Diese sehen gut aus.
> Weiterhin macht er an 2 Stellen des Bleches einen Kratztest, welcher einen angeblichen Abrieb und Korrosion nach 5 Jahren simulieren soll.
> Dabei misst er wieder und die Werte sind laut seiner Protokolle auch gut.


Um eine Erstprüfung vor IBN nach DIN EN ISO 60204-1 Abschnitt 18 kommt man eh nicht rum.


Krumnix schrieb:


> Nur wenn man als GU dann die Geräte in einer Gesamtanlage weiterverkauft, dann ist man erstmal auch dafür verantwortlich und daher die Frage.
> Ist man nach 5 Jahren (z.B. durchrosten) noch in der Verantwortung?
> Oder liegt dies dann später in der Betreiberpflicht die Wartung der Anlage zu machen und sowas zu prüfen/vermeiden?
> 
> Danke für eine sachliche Diskussion.


Ab dem Zeitpunkt der Inbetriebnahme ist der Betreiber für die Sicherheit der Anlage verantwortlich. Bzw. der Arbeitgeber für die Sicherheit seiner Arbeitnehmer.

Heisst auch dass der Betreiber und Arbeitgeber den ordentlichen Zustand der Betriebsmittel in geeigneten Intervallen prüfen muss und entsprechend instandhalten muss bzw. aus dem Verkehr ziehen muss.

In deinem Fall mit dem "Schutz"-Lack außen an einem Gehäuse stelle ich mir das recht abenteuerlich vor  🤠


----------



## Elektriko (10 August 2022)

Krumnix schrieb:


> Dort misst der Hersteller halt mit Lack und ohne Lack mit 500V und 1000V  und schreibt jeweils die Messwerte dazu auf. Diese sehen gut aus.


Kannst du dieses Messungsprotokoll und ein Foto von der Maschine hier laden?


----------



## JesperMP (10 August 2022)

Zum Thema 'wer ist Verantwortlich':

Der wer eine Maschine in EU importiert ist verantwortlich dafür dass die Maschine ein EU Konformitätserklärung hat.
Der wer eine Maschine betreibt, ist verantwortlich dafür dass die Sicherheitsanweisungen für die Maschine gefolgt werden.
Wenn eine Maschine weiterverkauft wird, dann muss die dazuhörige Dokumentation - inkl. EU Konformitätserklärung und Sicherheitsanweisungen - mit folgen. Sind die Doku in die zwischenzeit verschwunden, dann darf man in die neue Stelle die Maschine nicht in Betrieb nehmen - selbst wenn auf die Maschine ein CE Schild aufgeklebt ist. 
In die EU geht man davon aus dass Maschinen die CE Marke hat, und EU Konformitätserklärung und Sicherheitsanweisungen hat.
Wenn man eine Maschine ohne die dazuhörige Doku verkauft und dies nicht deklariert in die Vertrag dann ist es Betrug.


----------



## winnman (10 August 2022)

Was spricht dagegen hier ein SK1 Gerät draus zu machen und das Gehäuse ordentlich zu erden?
Kann man ordentlich dokumentieren
Kann man zukünftig vernünftig prüfen
Kann Personenschaden nach den aktuellen Regeln der Technik zuverlässig verhindern
Kann keinen großen finanziellen Aufwand erfordern

-> alle glücklich


----------



## Oberchefe (10 August 2022)

> Und wenn es ein CE-Symbol oder ähnliches hat, bedeutet CE doch nur "*C*hinese *E*ngineering"!



oder "Contains Errors"

CE bedeutet nur, dass der Hersteller (oder Importeur) behauptet, dass das Ding den Vorgaben entspricht. Wie oben schon geschrieben, ist es praktisch unmöglich, falls dem nicht so ist und etwas passiert, den Chinesen zur Rechenschaft zu ziehen. Ein einfacher Lack ist sicherlich keine zulässige Isolation. Wie soll gewährleistet sein, dass an allen Stellen die Lackdicke ausreichend ist? Abgesehen davon: Schutzklasse 2 bedeutet *verstärkte oder doppelte Isolierung*, das ist ein einfacher Lack nie und nimmer.


----------



## marscho (10 August 2022)

winnman schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen hier ein SK1 Gerät draus zu machen und das Gehäuse ordentlich zu erden?
> Kann man ordentlich dokumentieren
> Kann man zukünftig vernünftig prüfen
> Kann Personenschaden nach den aktuellen Regeln der Technik zuverlässig verhindern
> ...


Kann ich so eigentlich nur unterstreichen, zumindest, wenn unbedingt dieses Klimagerät eingesetzt werden soll (wogegen ich *persönlich* schon nochmal mein Veto einlegen würde...). Die Frage ist dann hier noch, ob man "bauliche" Veränderungen am Gerät vornehmen muss. Wie schon geschrieben wurde, darf man sich nicht bedenkenlos auf das CE verlassen.

Beispiel hierzu aus eigener Erfahrung: Ich hatte bei meinem früheren Arbeitgeber eine Anlage in Osteuropa, bei der der Kunde Industrieheizgeräte beigestellt hat (Öl, etwas größere Bauart). Die Dinger waren aber von 1995 (ca.), ohne CE und die Gesamtanlage brauchte natürlich eins. Vertraglich war vereinbart, dass der Kunde die in Eigenregie aufbereitet und Einbauerklärungen beistellt. Ich komme auf die Baustelle zur sonstigen Sicherheitsabnahme (war ohnehin 1 Monat geplant) und die Diskussion geht los:

*Anmerkung: *Wichtig zu wissen ist hier vielleicht, dass der Kunde keinen blassen Schimmer von der Materie hatte, gegenüber uns auch nicht gerade mit Kooperation glänzte und ich wusste, dass ein gewisser Druck besteht, das CE zu bekommen.


> *Ich:* Lieber Kunde, also wo sind denn nun die Einbauerklärungen?
> *Kunde:* Na hier, bitte schön.
> *Ich: **Kopfkratz*... ähm, keine Seriennummern? Ihr habt 4 verschiedene (tlw. unterschiedliche), bitte nochmal. Achja, gewisse Normen bitte auch noch mit aufführen.
> *Kunde: *Ja, welche denn?
> ...


Ich will damit darauf hinaus, dass man als Hersteller nicht einfach die Augen verschließen kann und sagen "hat der mir ja gemacht, damit bin ich raus"...


----------



## s_kraut (10 August 2022)

Ich seh schon, wir schweifen weiter ab, bis die Unterlagen eingereicht worden sind.


marscho schrieb:


> Kann ich so eigentlich nur unterstreichen, zumindest, wenn unbedingt dieses Klimagerät eingesetzt werden soll (wogegen ich *persönlich* schon nochmal mein Veto einlegen würde...). Die Frage ist dann hier noch, ob man "bauliche" Veränderungen am Gerät vornehmen muss. Wie schon geschrieben wurde, darf man sich nicht bedenkenlos auf das CE verlassen.
> 
> Beispiel hierzu aus eigener Erfahrung: Ich hatte bei meinem früheren Arbeitgeber eine Anlage in Osteuropa, bei der der Kunde Industrieheizgeräte beigestellt hat (Öl, etwas größere Bauart). Die Dinger waren aber von 1995 (ca.), ohne CE und die Gesamtanlage brauchte natürlich eins. Vertraglich war vereinbart, dass der Kunde die in Eigenregie aufbereitet und Einbauerklärungen beistellt. Ich komme auf die Baustelle zur sonstigen Sicherheitsabnahme (war ohnehin 1 Monat geplant) und die Diskussion geht los:


Solche Dialoge sind mir nicht fremd.

In einer Sache, hat der Kunde Heißdampfleitungen unisoliert zur Luftkonditionierung gelegt, ich hab mich geweigert einzuschalten, vor die Isolation dran ist.
Da hat er selber eingeschalten.
Und die Tage drauf hatten wir einige Verletzungen, Verbrennungen.
Dann kam unser CE-Beauftragter zur Übergabe, der hat eine lange Liste an Abweichungen gehabt, darunter war aber nicht die Isolation weil das nicht unser Liefer-/Leistungsumfang war.
Meinung des Kunden: er ist er Einzige der seit Tagen auf der Baustelle ist und sich noch nicht die Finger verbrannt hat, er beschäftigt sich nicht richtig mit der Materie....  


marscho schrieb:


> *Anmerkung: *Wichtig zu wissen ist hier vielleicht, dass der Kunde keinen blassen Schimmer von der Materie hatte, gegenüber uns auch nicht gerade mit Kooperation glänzte und ich wusste, dass ein gewisser Druck besteht, das CE zu bekommen.
> 
> Ich will damit darauf hinaus, dass man als Hersteller nicht einfach die Augen verschließen kann und sagen "hat der mir ja gemacht, damit bin ich raus"...


Dem mag ich entgegensetzen, es gibt schon einen Grund zur Konformitätsvermutung:
Wozu gibt es die Beweislastumkehr im Schadensfall, wozu gibt es all die Normen und Richtlinien. Die Errichterbescheinigung, die Konformitätserklärung.
Es kann dem Endanwender nicht zugemutet werden, die Konformität jeglicher Produkteigenschaften zu prüfen! Man muss sich auf die Expertise der Lieferanden verlassen können.

Wenn das anders wäre dann können alle kleinen Betriebe dicht machen.

Baut der Pilz ein Sicherheitsrelais in SIL3/PLe, soll dann jeder Hersteller 200 Stk 1 Jahr lang in der Thermo-Stress-Zelle testen und schauen ob das Bestand hat?
Hat sich einer schon mal ein Auto gekauft und den Softwarecode des ABS gegen die ISO 26262 geprüft ... man kommt doch gar nicht an die Informationen ran.


----------



## marscho (11 August 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Baut der Pilz ein Sicherheitsrelais in SIL3/PLe, soll dann jeder Hersteller 200 Stk 1 Jahr lang in der Thermo-Stress-Zelle testen und schauen ob das Bestand hat?
> Hat sich einer schon mal ein Auto gekauft und den Softwarecode des ABS gegen die ISO 26262 geprüft ... man kommt doch gar nicht an die Informationen ran.


Natürlich macht das keiner bzw. muss das auch keiner machen. Wenn ich aber vor dem Auto stehe und (Achtung, Übertreibung^^) das Ding eine Motorhaube aus Karton und ein Lenkrad aus Knetmasse hat, darf ich schonmal komisch nachfragen. Es kommt natürlich auch viel darauf an, wie meine eigene Erfahrung in dem Bereich (als einzelne Person bzw. auch als gesamte Firma) ist.

Im vorliegenden Fall ist das sicher nicht ganz so klar. Wie bereits geschrieben wurde: Ohne wirkliche Erklärung des Herstellers, (Mess)Protokollen oder ähnlichem ist das sicher ein Stochern im Nebel.

PS: Ich hatte auch schon Einbauerklärung von Equipment, das selbst so bei meinem früheren Arbeitgeber gebaut wurde (Konkurrenz eben, meist pre-CE-Ära aber). Hier ist's nochmal schwerer, denn ich weiß eigentlich genau, was getan werden muss. Wenn mir der Kunde jetzt bestätigt, dass das "schon so passt", muss ich schonmal überlegen, was ich damit anfange. Dann werden eben Sachen ganz spezifisch nachgefragt (keine C-Normen, aber in der Art "Wir machen das aufgrund Norm XYZ so und so... Bist du dir sicher, dass das so passt?"). Sagt er dann immer noch, "Ne passt so", kann ich irgendwann auch nicht mehr helfen.


----------



## s_kraut (11 August 2022)

marscho schrieb:


> Natürlich macht das keiner bzw. muss das auch keiner machen. Wenn ich aber vor dem Auto stehe und (Achtung, Übertreibung^^) das Ding eine Motorhaube aus Karton und ein Lenkrad aus Knetmasse hat, darf ich schonmal komisch nachfragen. Es kommt natürlich auch viel darauf an, wie meine eigene Erfahrung in dem Bereich (als einzelne Person bzw. auch als gesamte Firma) ist.


Es kommt immer drauf an!


marscho schrieb:


> Im vorliegenden Fall ist das sicher nicht ganz so klar. Wie bereits geschrieben wurde: Ohne wirkliche Erklärung des Herstellers, (Mess)Protokollen oder ähnlichem ist das sicher ein Stochern im Nebel.


Kommt wahrscheinlich auch drauf an, wo und wie das Gerät verbaut wird. Und: ist es vor mechanischer Beschädigung geschützt?


----------



## Sevy4791 (19 August 2022)

Wenn man einen Verdacht hat kann man es auch den Zuständigen Behörden mitteilen. 
Auch sonst ist es ganz interessant was da so abgeht.






						Safety Gate for dangerous non-food products
					






					ec.europa.eu
				




Schönes Wochenende euch allen.


----------

